# Fixing Bont Sprint Shoes



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

The eyelets that hold the front BOA wire have separated from my left Bont Sprint shoe. I never ran the shoes tight, just seems they were not sewn in properly to begin with. 

Wondering if anyone had a similar problem and what they did to fix it? Bought the shoes online since there is no dealer within several hundred miles. I am not asking for warranty or free repair and will likely just take the shoes to a shoe repair shop and have them take a look at what they can do.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't contribute anything but, as you stated, bring them to a repair shop. But the reason I'm here is to ask your opinion of the shoes and their fit. I have foot issues, and their toe box looks like it would benefit me, but I haven't spoken or met anyone who has used them.

Any light you could shed about fit? Also how long have you had them before this issue, and would you buy them again?


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

I rode Sidi Megas before, the difference in stiffness is substantial. I rode Bont Vaypors before these and still have them as spares. I would say I am right in between sizes with these two shoes. The Vaypors I have a 46 and I did everything to try and make more room. I went up one size in the Vaypor S. And they are a little too long but not too short. I bought them because they are supposed to have a wider toe box even though according to Bont I am supposed to be fine with the normal width. I try to buy them on sale as there is no dealers around me that carry the shoes I would be looking for. I have to order.

I believe this is just poor workmanship as I never ever would the shoes really tight in with that adjustment. If I ordered again I would try a wide in maybe a 46. I have tried everything else. 

I am also using Sole insoles in the shoes. After about and hour my feet do not feel great in these shoes. 

Ultimately I believe I need to get different shoes but don't know what I would buy?

There is a bunch of Bont information/opinions on a weight conscious cycling site. If you want more opinions. 

Hope this has been of some help. Ultimately it is up to you.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Troy G said:


> I rode Sidi Megas before, the difference in stiffness is substantial. I rode Bont Vaypors before these and still have them as spares. I would say I am right in between sizes with these two shoes. The Vaypors I have a 46 and I did everything to try and make more room. I went up one size in the Vaypor S. And they are a little too long but not too short. I bought them because they are supposed to have a wider toe box even though according to Bont I am supposed to be fine with the normal width. I try to buy them on sale as there is no dealers around me that carry the shoes I would be looking for. I have to order.
> 
> I believe this is just poor workmanship as I never ever would the shoes really tight in with that adjustment. If I ordered again I would try a wide in maybe a 46. I have tried everything else.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe try to find a cobbler to see if they could fix it. 

I have a pair of Vaypor+ and they are solid for me (no issues with BOA or anything). I'll admit they are a bit snug as I would be better off with a wide version but they are hard to find and I got these used for a screaming deal (previous owner only had a handful of rides to try them out and decided it wasn't for him). it works good enough as long as I keep the BOA's a little loose and have done some longer rides with them without any issues (as long as I wear thinner socks).


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

loxx0050 said:


> Maybe try to find a cobbler to see if they could fix it.
> 
> I have a pair of Vaypor+ and they are solid for me (no issues with BOA or anything). I'll admit they are a bit snug as I would be better off with a wide version but they are hard to find and I got these used for a screaming deal (previous owner only had a handful of rides to try them out and decided it wasn't for him). it works good enough as long as I keep the BOA's a little loose and have done some longer rides with them without any issues (as long as I wear thinner socks).


Are they any more or less snug than would be a pair of Sidi, or whatever you were wearing before the Bonts?


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've never tried Sidi's before.

Here is a list of other shoes I've used:

*MTB Shoes*
_Specialized Sport MTB 44 _- 
These were way too snug and would have pinching/numbness within 45 minutes of riding. Luckily I'd only ride for about an hour at most on my hardtail MTB for dirt trail riding. Didn't know any better as this was my first pair of cycling shoes and thought they were supposed to fit snug like that (in hindsight that was a horrible assumption). 

_Shimano M089 44E wide Shoes_ (current shoe just recently purchased only worn 1x time riding so far)- 
Better than the above shoe but still not perfect. But can't complain for the price I paid (scored it on a returned Nashbar section using another 23% off coupon on top of it). Can ride for an hour without pinching issues and has more room. Not as roomy as I'd like in the toe box but so far it works much better. Should've got 45E's but can't complain for the price that I just couldn't resist to pull the trigger to get. 

*Road Shoes*
_Gavin size 44 shoes _(forget the model but had both 3 and 2 bolt pattern) - 
Way too tight in the toe box and would start getting my toes numb 30-40 minutes in getting progressively worse. They were cheap so can't expect much ($35 on amazon for a new pair and I was a newbie with shoes just getting back into cycling) 

Lake CX226 44.5 normal width - better than the Gavin but still a bit tight. After an hour or so I'd really get some pinching in my toes and numbness from swelling. Should've tried 45's instead in hindsight. 

Bont Sub 10 45's (still have these) - 
Use these for Tri's and indoor fluid trainer only as that bike lives there when not racing . They have plenty of room and no comfort issues with these so far (but don't do long distance stuff with this bike and my a$$ can only handle 1.5 hours max for now indoor trainer sessions). 

My main road shoe Bont Vaypor+ are also 45's which I do use for TT's and regular road bike riding. They are roomy enough such that I've done some 2-3 hour rides without issues (just have to make sure the dials are loose enough). The heat molding help get them feel a bit better too fit wise. 

I really like my Vaypor+ as they are nice and stiff. I'll run them until they fall apart or I come across a smoking deal on a 45E pair.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear about you Boa pulling out! That's weird. Contact Bont. They are good about taking care of customers. I'm not familiar with that Vaypor shoe. I think it's a small batch release from what I can tell. Bont is a small higher end company, new to cycling, that is doing a lot of product changes and working lots of ideas... You will get duds here and there. They know this and will stand behind their products. 

But what matters is trying to get clear of the traditional idea of shoe sizing. Bont doesn't work like that. They try, because people require it. But they don't think like that at all at their core. As a customer, you will have perfect success in sizing if you can get past this. For better or worse. This is a race oriented company with more medals than you can count. Currently killing it with the Koreans as well as others... Leave the size crap behind. Measure your feet. Trace them. Work with a real Bont rep. You can't get the wrong size with the right approach and guidance. I have 3 pairs, 1 full custom. I find people are so entrenched in the traditional model that they struggle to get Bonts to work. The exact opposite is the real truth. There is no reason they won't if you do it right and take the leap of faith that leaves abstract shoe sizing in the 1990s. There is a struggle/tension as a high-end frequently custom shoe maker tries to enter a very new market that is cycling shoes. Their bread and butter is speed skating. A sport that requires a crap ton more precision and quality and fit than cycling. They dipped toes, worked with Wiggo and won Le Tour. Boom. But they are still a family business. Sure, they make shoes in China and they work in Korea, but their customers live there and their employees have decades of experience and loyalty. My customs are signed. People are trying to pound a square peg into a round hole. If you can't make the leap then stick to the common model of trial and error per brand and "size." If you want to try high end products, then it will serve you well to let go of that baggage and step into the world of actual shoe measurements. No, we aren't talking about Paul Marchese or even Simmons. But we are close. It's a different model. Deal with that or buy mega shoe. High end (expensive) mega shoe is still mega shoe. Bont is a completely different kind of comapany and a completely different model. That said, they can dabble and win Le Tour. Inze and Alex know their craft.


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

PBL450- I am not after Bont for anything. I know you are not calling me out specifically. I would have loved to work with a Bont rep or salesperson that could have helped me size my shoes. I did a lot of reading and then measured my feet and used those dimensions to order. Had I been able to try the shoes on before I bought them I am sure I would have tried a size bigger, and then a wide. I guess I could have ordered three sizes and sent the wrong ones back. Even then I doubt any dealer would allow one to ride the shoes for an extended period of time to see if they were going to fit. If you have the luxury of going to a dealer that carries cycling shoes you want to buy and get great support that is excellent. I do not have that luxury.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Troy G said:


> PBL450- I am not after Bont for anything. I know you are not calling me out specifically. I would have loved to work with a Bont rep or salesperson that could have helped me size my shoes. I did a lot of reading and then measured my feet and used those dimensions to order. Had I been able to try the shoes on before I bought them I am sure I would have tried a size bigger, and then a wide. I guess I could have ordered three sizes and sent the wrong ones back. Even then I doubt any dealer would allow one to ride the shoes for an extended period of time to see if they were going to fit. If you have the luxury of going to a dealer that carries cycling shoes you want to buy and get great support that is excellent. I do not have that luxury.


Not calling you out at all... I bought all of mine sight unseen. I did use a Bont sales rep who has been awesome. He's in the San Diego area, I'm in Jersey, so no trying on. Although the offer is there, you just need to deal with the shipping. If you buy Bont shoes again, PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

Bont got back to me and said a shoemaker/cobbler should be easily able to sew in new webbing to hold the boa wire. PBL450- Thanks for the response. I will get in touch with you if something goes horribly wrong with this repair job.

Thanks to all who responded to this thread.


----------

